# the Break Room



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Do any of you get on the Danner/Lacrosse boot site called the breakroom ?
if you have the right size foot- some unreal deals


----------



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

I actually just bought a pair of Danner Pronghorns on there a couple months ago... i think I spent $65 for them, got free shipping too. I was very pleased with the deal and love the boots! They have some good deals on there today if you go look.


----------

